# Free Burlap Score



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey haunters. I just wanted to share a source for some free burlap. I was in Lowe's yesterday and they were uncrating a truck load of christmas trees. The manager let me have all the burlap that the crates were wrapped in. He also called the next closest store and I was able to pick up their burlap also. This filled my truck bed between the two stores. If you need some check with your local store.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds as if you have enough to build a spooky tent:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Score!


----------



## sreynolds (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks free is always good


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Great idea!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Neat! Burlap is one of the staples of a haunt and free is good!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Funny, but burlap smells like a haunted house to me....Must be from my childhood....


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Funny, but burlap smells like a haunted house to me....Must be from my childhood....


Good point. I need to get the Christmas tree smell out before I make something.


----------

